

Rainbow: your code is beautiful, show it off - briangonzalez
http://craig.is/making/rainbows/

======
lowboy
I'd tweak the default colours a bit. The blue is very hard to read on the
black bg and the red is burning my eyebs.

For example, look at the Solarized theme[0], Wombat-256[1], or the default for
Sublime Text[2]. They all have an off-black bg and reduced saturation in their
colours.

[0]: [http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/img/screen-pandoc-
dark....](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/img/screen-pandoc-dark.png)

[1]: <http://ninjanichols.com/wp-content/uploads/vim-wombat256.png>

[2]: <http://www.sublimetext.com/>

------
tarr11
I've been looking for a prettyprint replacement. Is that what you are going
after here?

~~~
briangonzalez
I didn't write it, but I've been trying Prettify and Rainbow. Going to use
Rainbow for now and see how it goes.

